# What MAC shade are you ?



## SkylarV217 (Jun 30, 2008)

I have seen a ton of people that use the same shade as me, and i was wondering what the stats look like, there aren't enough spaces to go Warm or Cool so I'm just putting the shade number.

_Edit, I used the Studio Fix Liquid for shades, i know there are a few more, I tried to put as many as I could, I'm really just interested in seeing which once are most used by specktra members _


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm Too Light For MAC but I accidently put NONE OF THEM MATCH


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 30, 2008)

NW20 here.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_I'm Too Light For MAC but I accidently put NONE OF THEM MATCH_

 
* sigh* Now the entire poll is compromised


----------



## Zantedge (Jun 30, 2008)

Paler than NW 15.


----------



## Brittni (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_* sigh* Now the entire poll is compromised 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 








 lol


----------



## widdershins (Jun 30, 2008)

I'm too light for MAC sadly. I estimate I am a NC 5...or 0 ha. Something glow- in-the-dark I suppose (I have trouble finding _any_ liquid foundations to match my pale mug).


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

NC43 here!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 30, 2008)

nw20!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 30, 2008)

My perfect shade would be a blend of NC37-40.. NC37 can look chalky and grey on me and NC40 alone can sometimes be too dark.. @[email protected]


----------



## ledonatella (Jun 30, 2008)

NW20 but on the very rare occassion I get some color I can go to a super dark NW25! LOL!


----------



## Divinity (Jun 30, 2008)

C3 for me


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 30, 2008)

NC37, but I just went ahead and chose 35


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_NC37, but I just went ahead and chose 35 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I ran out of little boxes lol ;-)


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 30, 2008)

nw15!


----------



## kokometro (Jun 30, 2008)

NW20 here!


----------



## mizuki~ (Jun 30, 2008)

NC20 and sometimes NC25


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 30, 2008)

Nc35


----------



## MAC_mallory (Jun 30, 2008)

Nc20


----------



## AppleDiva (Jul 1, 2008)

I was matched as nw43 outer and nc50 inner.


----------



## pat (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm a NC35 all year round, but during the summer I'm an NC40.  

I use Studio Tech


----------



## Susanne (Jul 1, 2008)

I used to wear NW 20 for a long time. But then my MA tried NC 25 during a makeover on me - this is the perfect shade for me!!

I summer I wear Select SPF 15, in winter Studio Fix Fluid.


----------



## aimee (Jul 1, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_NW20 here._

 
woot another nw20 here haha


----------



## foxyqt (Jul 1, 2008)

lots of 20's! Im NC20 too.. sometimes NC25


----------



## NubianHoneii (Jul 1, 2008)

studio fix nc 50 in winter,

in the summer I like select tint in nw 45.


----------



## seabird (Jul 1, 2008)

nc20 but sometimes i'm 25, like if i'm wearing fake tan/have been tanning


----------



## missjaclynrose (Jul 1, 2008)

I want to join in on this. 

I'm an NC42, but lately now that it's summer I had to go to an NC44.


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 1, 2008)

I was getting the feeling there were a lot of NW20.... thats why i started this, I wanted to see if I was correct in that


----------



## user46 (Jul 1, 2008)

Nw 45


----------



## keirii (Jul 1, 2008)

Studio Fix, "N3"


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 1, 2008)

NC 35 here


----------



## talste (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_nw20!_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aimee* 

 
_woot another nw20 here haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Another NW20 Here


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *talste* 

 
_Another NW20 Here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
AT LEAST WE KNOW NW2O WON'T BE DISCONTINUED ANY TIME SOON


----------



## Leilani78 (Jul 2, 2008)

out of curiosity, why were 42 and 43 grouped together?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leilani78* 

 
_out of curiosity, why were 42 and 43 grouped together?_

 
Just to get them all in & b/c the weren't present in both Warm and Cool


----------



## calbear (Jul 2, 2008)

I'm actually a chemist in this area - NC45 +NC50 with a drop of NW45.  Couldn't vote for just one.


----------



## frocher (Jul 3, 2008)

NC15-20.  A mix would be good.


----------



## Kuki (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm actually NC25, I wear Studio Fix fluid, Mineralize satin finish, Loose foundation in Medium, Mineralize skin finish in Medium Plus. but bcos i look very olive for some reason i look alot darker like NC35, and when most of the M/A look at me they say, "NC35" but when they put it on me, its bright orange!LOL 
Ive been sold NC35/C4/NC400 in the past (before i really knew anything about MAC) and it looked ok in the store, but when i walk out in daylight, there'd be an orange streak across my jaw! horrific! but since ive been getting matched at the free store in Birmingham or Pro store in London, I'm a NC25 and very happy with the colour finally after 4 years of looking like an umpa lumpa! and to think I almost gave up on MAC foundation... Has anyone ever had this strange thing before?


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Jul 3, 2008)

NW15 in studio fix


----------



## miss_sonya (Jul 18, 2008)

I wear C3 studio fix but nc30 works for me too


----------



## Paramnesia (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm too pale for MAC but i generally wear NC15.


----------



## lukinamama (Jul 18, 2008)

winter - nw 30,summer - nw 35


----------



## concertina (Jul 18, 2008)

I'm about a NW15ish. Between NW15 and 20, is probably closer to the truth.


----------



## AmyAngel (Jul 18, 2008)

I put NW15, because that's what my foundation is. On a separate trip they gave me NW20 concealer, though! I didn't realize until I got home, but it seems to work fine.


----------



## bgajon (Jul 18, 2008)

NC 15 here, but here they don't bring that shade (not so many super light people here) so I have to use NC20 which looks a bit dark on me.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jul 19, 2008)

NC35 or sometimes NC30 when I lose the tan.


----------



## Pythia (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm NW15 in my natural skin colour (very, very fair) but I wear false tan all year around, so I'm an NC30 in SFF.


----------



## geeko (Jul 20, 2008)

NC20 in studio fix fluid

and NC30 in Select tint


----------



## bell21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Nc45/nc50


----------



## 2nigurl (Jul 20, 2008)

NC42 here


----------



## QueenEmB (Jul 20, 2008)

i'm an NC20


----------



## glimmerglammer (Jul 20, 2008)

im surprised so many people are as pale as me!


----------



## msadams224 (Jul 20, 2008)

X


----------



## jin1022000 (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm between NC15 and NC20~ but most of the time I'm okay w/ NC20


----------



## pumpkincraze (Jul 23, 2008)

i'm NC/NW15/N1 but i wear NW20 in Studio Fix (powder foundation not liquid)


----------



## ali_92 (Jul 23, 2008)

NC15, if not paler!


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Jul 26, 2008)

NC41 but when i get a tan can wear up to an NC44.5/45


----------



## faetis (Jul 26, 2008)

NC25 Studio Stick Foundation for most of the year, although it borders on NC20 in the winter. But I still stick with my NC25.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jul 26, 2008)

NC15, but I'm probably too light. I mix the mineralize liquid foundation with some strobe cream so it looks lighter on me.


----------



## pratbc (Jul 26, 2008)

I can range anywhere from an NC25-35, so I picked 30.  I tan easily and, when I have been out in the sun quite a bit I am a 35.  But, when I go for long stretches when I am not in the sun, I am an NC25.  So annoying to require two different shades and, sometimes, I mix them.


----------



## fantasyar (Jul 26, 2008)

I use NC25 in SFF and it's a perfect match for me


----------



## anguria (Jul 26, 2008)

NC25 here!


----------



## Pinkylicious (Jul 27, 2008)

NC20 here. sometimes I do find it abit pinkish though...


----------



## wilhelmina (Jul 28, 2008)

NC25


----------



## arielle123 (Jul 28, 2008)

NW 20 but I haven't decided which formula is right for my oily skin.


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Jul 28, 2008)

45ish, sometimes darker, sometimes lighter... just depends on the season and formula. WARM.


----------



## iwantmakeup (Jul 28, 2008)

NC35 here


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Jul 28, 2008)

NC 15--Mineralize Satinfinish.  I am just sunkissed enough to fake my way into this shade, in the winter it is back to white-out, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....
Just a side note, I noticed as I was looking at my bottle of foundation that it is SPF 15, so it is essentially keeping my face from the sun it must have in order to be the correct shade to use it.  Oh irony, you funny funny little man! I am voting conflict of interest, indeed!


----------



## RoseyPosey (Jul 28, 2008)

NC40 studio fix powder


----------



## magia (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm too light for MAC. But it doesn't matter, I use only mineral foundations, I love them. I hate liquid foundations!


----------



## fashionate (Aug 3, 2008)

im nc 15 SFF but its still a little too dark for me during winter time
when i mix it with the face and body mixing medium it whitens the color a little so i can still use it


----------



## Rouaa (Aug 3, 2008)

SFF NC 42 in winter and up to NC 45 in summer. But I only use minerals.


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm NC15, allthough I think it's maybe still a bit too dark for me in the winter but in the summer I'm prolly 20.


----------



## lucia_la_latina (Aug 4, 2008)

I think it is interesting that form this poll, there are 26 people too light for mac, but none too dark, and i often see on here lighter people moaning about MAC not catering to them? maybe someone forward this pole? I understand coz until NC41 came out... NC40 was too ashy n NC42 was just slight TOO dark, not quite matching the neck, so yeah anyone think this is a good idea?


----------



## BionicWoman (Aug 13, 2008)

NC43 Studio Fix Powder~NC44 Studio Tech~NC45 Studio Fix Fluid~NC500 Hyper Real
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<----I'm really one of those people where it depends on the formula.


----------



## mermaidgreen (Aug 13, 2008)

I just bought my first Mac foundation,I got the studio stick in NC27,and waddya know!Good guess!


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Aug 23, 2008)

I just bought my 1st liquid foundation ever! I was matched NC 50 Select SPF 15, but I sorta want to go to another MAC counter and see what they say. Like with a doctor, I want a second opinion! haha But I think the MUA at the MAC I went to knew her stuff... I looked flawless after she was done with me.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 23, 2008)

Nc37 :d


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 24, 2008)

In a perfect world (where I actually matched to MAC and could wear it longer than 4 days), I'd be NC45.

When I didn't know about sunscreen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wore NW43.


----------



## *soca.baby* (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm nw43

I still think I'm a bit off though


----------



## courtastic (Aug 27, 2008)

NC 50 according to a match I did with the Select Tint


----------

